# PDF printing problem



## werble (May 7, 2009)

error messages when attempting to print PDF from Acrobat 9 (CS4):

"The document could not be printed." 

"There were no pages selected to print."

Where dose this problem come from... The program that generated it (inDesign CS4)

If I can't deliver a printable PDF from inDesign to clients than I will need to find another option than the industry standard (Adobe) software.

I would welcome any feedback, thanks


----------

